# Getting my thyroid results right



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

I have had hashimoto's for many years but was finally diagnosed in 2002. My TSH has always been around 2.6 and for all those years was told I was within range and so all's good. Well I have always felt revolting! Now after reading this forum I have taken my health into my own hands. I was taking 100mcg six days a week (this dose given to me by an endo). So with the help of a new GP I found out my TSH= 2.6, T4 9, T3 1.7. So six weeks ago I started 100mcg 7 days a week, went for results to blood taken 2 days ago and my readings are TSH 0.04 (0.35 - 4.90) Free T3 4.3 (2.6 - 5.7) Free T4 19.6 (9 - 19.0). So I decided to change my dose to 6 days at 100mcg and the 7th 50mcg. I do feel better at the lower readings but do not want to cause damage to my bones. I am 58yo and try to be active. Thanks for the site, you made me take charge of my health....Regards, Mercie


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, it looks like you are headed to hyper land with that synthroid dose! Sounds like a reduction is in order and you may do well with a dose between 100 and 75. I know there is a dose available that is either 82 or 83 mcg that you might want to discuss with your doctor. That would have you taking a more consistent dose every day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mercie said:


> I have had hashimoto's for many years but was finally diagnosed in 2002. My TSH has always been around 2.6 and for all those years was told I was within range and so all's good. Well I have always felt revolting! Now after reading this forum I have taken my health into my own hands. I was taking 100mcg six days a week (this dose given to me by an endo). So with the help of a new GP I found out my TSH= 2.6, T4 9, T3 1.7. So six weeks ago I started 100mcg 7 days a week, went for results to blood taken 2 days ago and my readings are TSH 0.04 (0.35 - 4.90) Free T3 4.3 (2.6 - 5.7) Free T4 19.6 (9 - 19.0). So I decided to change my dose to 6 days at 100mcg and the 7th 50mcg. I do feel better at the lower readings but do not want to cause damage to my bones. I am 58yo and try to be active. Thanks for the site, you made me take charge of my health....Regards, Mercie


Hi there Mercie! I think you are on the right track there w/ the 1/2 dose on the 7th. day. As long as that FT3 is not over range, you should be good. Bear in mind that there is a slight hourly fluctuation of the FT4 and FT3 so I would not say you are in that bad of a shape as far as too much.

I am of the opinion that it is far more damaging to the bones and the heart to NOT have enough thyroxine replacement.

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Andro,

I will let you all know in six weeks my readings. Again this site has helped me so much. For years GPs have been telling me my TSH of 2.6 was in middle of the range that this is a perfect reading, disregarding my constant whining about how dreadful I felt. I do feel good now....Regards, Mercie


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry left the "s" of your name....Andros....


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Lavendar,

I will now be taking 650mcg every seven days which divided by seven equals 92.something needed each day, thanks for your reply, I would dearly love to take an equal amount each day but don't think I can. Isn't it funny how we know more about thyroid problems than most GPs. Probably because we have to live with them. Regards, Mercie


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mercie said:


> Thanks Lavendar,
> 
> I will now be taking 650mcg every seven days which divided by seven equals 92.something needed each day, thanks for your reply, I would dearly love to take an equal amount each day but don't think I can. Isn't it funny how we know more about thyroid problems than most GPs. Probably because we have to live with them. Regards, Mercie


Yes, Unfortunately this is too often the case. What I find so frustrating is when I doc won't listen to my experience with my own body!

If you are doing well on Synthroid, it probably won't hurt you to change your dose like that since it is so long lasting. Is your doc not willing to lower your dose?


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

For years I was on 100mcg six days a week which kept my TSH at 2.6, which was the only blood test my GP did. So I went to a endo last Oct and she found my TSH at 2.6 and my Free T3 was 1.1. So she put me on 100mcg seven days a week, this resulted in the tests above being .03 TSH and Free T4 19.6. Can I just say I feel so much better being lower but what I have decided to do is, take 100mcg six days a week and 50mcg on the seventh. I see her again at the end of Feb which is the time this new change will take to show up on my blood results. This endo is more in tune with diabetes but I can use her and this board to finally fix my problem. It is very difficult to find an endo, in Australia that is thyroid savy....Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mercie said:


> Thanks Andro,
> 
> I will let you all know in six weeks my readings. Again this site has helped me so much. For years GPs have been telling me my TSH of 2.6 was in middle of the range that this is a perfect reading, disregarding my constant whining about how dreadful I felt. I do feel good now....Regards, Mercie


And may I give you a tip? WHEN you feel good; that is when to get labs and "save" those results and ranges so you have something to refer to. This is very very important. You will be glad you did.

You are welcome. I love to help when and if I can!


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Here I am again, I have been on the 100mcg for six days a week and 50mcg on the seventh. Tomorrow will be the second Sunday. I feel the horrible hypo symptoms slightly returning, could this be? When I was on 100mcg seven days a week, as I said above, my readings were;

TSH 0.04 (0.35 - 4.90)
Free T3 4.3 (2.6 - 5.7)
Free T4 19.6 (9.0 - 19.0)

Could this just be my imagination, is having the TSH so low and the Free T4 just over the highest range be detrimental to my health. I felt so good at those levels....I suppose I should continue the next five weeks until I am to have my blood tested again. It's just frightening returning to the way I have felt for so long after having my TSH at 2.6.....no one ever tested the Free T4 or Free T3 until the endo in Oct, where she found the T3 very, very low...Thanks for your help, it's the first time I have felt I might, one day, feel normal again.

Regards, Mercie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mercie said:


> Sorry left the "s" of your name....Andros....


Better later than never right? I sometimes e-mail my friends a single letter that I have left out typing so fast. Hee, hee.

Anyway, Andros is beautiful Greek Island and is the birthplace of my husband.

Hope you are having a great day today and that you feel better!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mercie said:


> Here I am again, I have been on the 100mcg for six days a week and 50mcg on the seventh. Tomorrow will be the second Sunday. I feel the horrible hypo symptoms slightly returning, could this be? When I was on 100mcg seven days a week, as I said above, my readings were;
> 
> TSH 0.04 (0.35 - 4.90)
> Free T3 4.3 (2.6 - 5.7)
> ...


Sadly, being hyperthyroid can be dangerous to your heart. Are you having any heart palpitations, racing heart, High BP, dizziness? These would be things to be aware of. The key is to get things to the "just right" place where your hypo symptoms subside and you don't tip into hyper land. That place is different for each of us. It's like being Goldilocks! And it's even harder with Hashi's because your levels can change very quickly if your antibodies are active.

Perhaps you need 75 mg on the 7th day? It may be time to call your doc and ask to have labs to see where you are at.


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Lavendar,

No signs of hyper, I cycle 28kms a day, BP 100/70 pulse resting in the 60's. I have been on the new dosage a week today and have my blood tested in five weeks, good idea if at the end of this six weeks I feel horrible, 75mcg on the seventh day could be the next option. I have had a TSH of 2.6 for 9 years! So must be patient now I have this board's help and TSH plus FREE T4 AND FREE T3 getting tested regularly I should reach my optimal level. Thanks again for you input...really, really appreciated.....Regards, Mercie


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Can I add, to ride that each day I really push myself, I have done it for years to keep my weight as low as possible but it still flucturated....because I was under medicated for years, hopefully when I am at my optimal level I will not need to be so extreme with exercise....Mercie


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mercie said:


> Thanks Lavendar,
> 
> No signs of hyper, I cycle 28kms a day, BP 100/70 pulse resting in the 60's. I have been on the new dosage a week today and have my blood tested in five weeks, good idea if at the end of this six weeks I feel horrible, 75mcg on the seventh day could be the next option. I have had a TSH of 2.6 for 9 years! So must be patient now I have this board's help and TSH plus FREE T4 AND FREE T3 getting tested regularly I should reach my optimal level. Thanks again for you input...really, really appreciated.....Regards, Mercie


Be alert for signs of hyper. This may take some tweaking to get you feeling your best. Glad we could be of help.


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I have been on 100mcg for six days and 50mcg on Sunday for six weeks now and feel great, I went on Tuesday and had my blood tested and received the results today;

TSH 0.20 (0.35 - 4.90)
Free T3 4.1 (2.6 - 5.7)
Free T4 17.5 (9.0 - 19.0)

As you can see the TSH is low but is it too low because the T3 and T4 are perfect. I feel great, the first time in 9 years. Would have the TSH at .2 harm me?

Thanks again for your input, you have helped me take my health into my own hands, I advise the dr what I want my readings at not the other way around.

Regards, Mercie


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it's ok for TSH to be low as long as your T3 and T4 stay in range and you are not feeling hyper. Sometimes TSH does not accurately reflect what is going on with T3 and T4. That is why is is so important to have T3 and T4 monitored and not just rely on TSH.


----------



## mercie (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes I know we are all sufferers of thyroid problems but through your own experiences you have obtained knowledge that helps others.

You know more than any endo I have been to because they do not specialise with the thyroid. I have been suffering for 9 years and didn't know what to do until I found this site. I too now understand my problem better and believe I will reach me optimal points.

I will continue on with this dosage, checking my Free T3 and Free T4, blood pressure. I suppose an option could be to take 25mcg on the seventh day and see what happens.

Regards, Mercie


----------

